# Help



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

So I came home today after I had took my eggs off the auto Turner. Cuz they are in the last three days of hatching. Well , when I got home today the temp was wrong it was bout 4 degrees to low. I adjusted it. I know they were developing. Did I lose them in the home stretch? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any idea why the temp went down? 

No, they should be OK. Maybe a little late but should survive.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

They are delicate but they may be old enough to pull through on a positive note.....

It is possible to have the reverse negative note but that wouldn't be helpful

Have you figured out what caused it to avoid it happening again?


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

I think it was the difference in how close the eggs were to the heating element. When I took out the Turner it put them on the bottom. Further from the heat source. That's my guess. I got it Goin now. Hoping I have good luck. I'm learning. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You'll be learning every single day you have these guys. Something new always pops up to throw us for a loop.

BTW, would really like to know how this turns out.


----------



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

OK. Will do. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

